# api integration



## rks_buss (Apr 23, 2001)

I would like to what does an API integration of a software mean .
Do software companies like say yahoo or msn Provide free API codes to people to let them integrate their own softwares with the APi codes.
what benefit do the companies providign their APi codes freely derive out of it. ?

how can we integrate two different softwares whose API codes are available with us ?
kindly help with asmuch info as u can .


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

rks_buss said:


> I would like to what does an API integration of a software mean .
> Do software companies like say yahoo or msn Provide free API codes to people to let them integrate their own softwares with the APi codes.
> what benefit do the companies providign their APi codes freely derive out of it. ?
> 
> ...


Hi rjs_buss,

Generally speaking, code is written to an API to be considered to be integrated to that API and work on the platform (OS+chip) where the API is implemented, often by different vendors. For example, even though the specification for TCP/IP is the same for all vendors of OSes, there are probably as many differences in its implementation as there are vendors even though all are using the same interface - i.e. they may be giving it their own twist, as long as it works according to the specification.

You would do well to read - Application Programming Interface at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/API

Companies like Microsoft benefit when programmers can develop new software for Windows using the Windows APIs. However, to develop software that integrates well with MS Windows, it may be necessary to use MS tools not all of which come free, e.g. Visual C++ Studio.

Integrating two different softwares even though the APIs are available may or may not be the best strategy depending on what you are planning to do.

-- Tom


----------

